
Ransomware gang behind Lady Gaga dump claims to have sold Trump data - jeffthechimp
https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-data-ransomware-grubman-law-firm-madonna-2020-5
======
DeepFriedPaste
We need to clone decephalized humans and livestock.

With thousands of brainless bodies kept alive on life support, you have test
subjects for a limitless number of experiments that would have never been
possible before. You also create a never-ending O negative blood supply and
organ harvesting program.

It the case of decephalized animals, you also get cruelty free meat. And
that's how you bootstrap the program and port it to the human model.

There would be a lot of political pressure, but this would be a space-age jump
in supporting fundamental biological research, supplying renewable body parts
and tissues, and keeping us healthy and young.

We need to do it.

If I ever get Elon Musk money and power, I'm doing this instead of rockets.

